# Looking for an Album



## Yourmum90 (Apr 13, 2008)

Good Afternoon,

I will be honest i am not a great Classical Music lover my self but my father in law loves it. I am looking to buy him a CD as part of his Birthday Present and i am looking for a particular album. I have no idea what its called but i know all the tracks mix into one another and it seemed to be a little more up beat than normal (sampled). I am also told that it is all played on electric instruments and that the front cover of the album has a robotic orchestra with electric instruments.

I know this is not a lot to go on but your help is most appreiciated.

Richard


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

I think you are asking about Animusic or something like that. You would have
to get videos of it instead of just a cd. I watched it on the net the other night.
It was amazing what this guy did to program such a video. It's very different
with a classical theme. All I can say is try it.
judy tooley


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

I remember an old cassette tape that was given to me over a decade ago that was like what you just described. It may be hard to find now, but the name of it was _Hooked on Classics._ It plays medleys of classical tunes, all using electronic instruments and a steady drum beat (that always seemed to bug the bejeebs out of me).


----------



## Yourmum90 (Apr 13, 2008)

Hello thank you for your speedy replies, i have managed to find the Hooked On Classics CD's i think there is 5 of them. Not to sure on the video theroy but i have heard this music on a tape somewhere. I think this CD has mainly Beethoven, 4 seasons and Bach i appologise now if they are spelt incorrectly. Dam shame this CD is not easy to get hold of, i thought the front cover descripton may raise some more feedback but i guess its rare


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm surprised you were able to find them on Compact Disc.


----------

